# Backyard Racquetball Court



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This design doesn't sound feasible at all.
I'd first find out if you could put up a structure like this and then consult a design professional who could draw up plans you could hand to the building dept for a permit.
Ron


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

The thought came from some similar courts in St. Louis.
These are made from t&g, I think 1 X 6. Have been there for many many years.

I would be adding outriggers for stability.

I see your concern though. 


See pic at address below....
http://stlouis.missouri.org/citygov//parks/parks_div/Francis.html

http://stlouis.metromix.com/content_image/full/2523295/560/370


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

You can use 2x4 for that, you will just need cross bracing on those 16 footers to prevent twisting. As far as what material to use on the walls, not OSB if exposed to the elements, even if painted. You are going to have to use pressure treated lumber for everything if this place doesn't have a roof on it.

5 minutes of research shows alot goes into making a racquetball court.

http://www.racquetball-court-instal...rs.com/racquetball-squash-courts-builders.php

http://www.racquetball-court-instal..._downloads/RacquetballCourtSpecifications.pdf



Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are putting on top on this thing or not? You are going to have to tie the tops of the walls together somehow. Don't you play off the ceiling surface in raquet ball? I never played, just squash and tennis. I would be tempted to try something like exterior plywood or redwood/cedar siding sheets. Concrete raquet ball floor is going to be a bit rough on the knees is it not? You might have to put a membrane down or something. 

One other possibility is some sort of stainless or aluminum frame and something like frosted lexan. Cost you through the nose but maintenance should be non existent or less? Hollow core aluminum or steel panels might hold up alright also but expect your neighbors to complain about the noise. 

I hope you are not underestimating the cost in time an materials for continued maintenance on this sort of thing. And is a box, or even an enclosed space even going to be useable during the summer where you are?

On the other hand, I practiced and practiced and practiced wacking a tennis ball against a piece of plywood painted green with a net on it and today can honestly say I remain one of the most mediocre tennis players on the planet! At least I was until my leg went south. 

I bet that old practice surface still stands though. Is there some sort of practice thing you could build instead of even a reduced raquetball court? What about some sort of more open batting, football, soccer, etc. kicking cage with netting or something? Invest the money you were going to into building a structure into some sort of raquetball ball pitching thing like we had in tennis?


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for all your input.....
Please see the following pics for what this will look like....
The first link here is more accurate to what I am wanting as it is a single court.
http://stlouis.missouri.org/citygov/...v/Francis.html

The following is same design but slightly different due to 2 courts side-by-side.
http://stlouis.metromix.com/content_...523295/560/370


----------



## charliek2 (May 10, 2011)

Think about your neighbors, too. Do you know how annoying the sound of a rubber ball being slammed into a plywood wall over and over again must be?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like an ambitious project! Have you thought about talking to the city to see if they'll share your plans? 

Also, what's your budget?


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

I will have to invite the neighbors over. 
The little (population 700 - people and a few dogs) French town I live in doesn't require building permits to put anything up. We simply let the town know what we are doing and talk it over with a few folks. 

One of very many ambitious projects I have taken over the past year...
Rewired my 107 year old house - 2 1/2 stories. Replastered (3 coat) my entire living room, ceilings and walls. Still going through the house and repairing plaster cracks and such.
This is the pleasure project. 
Budget minus the concrete slab of 9 cu. yds. at $81 per yard is about $2000.00, I can postpone the project to increase that though.
I know it has been done as I have played at these other wooden courts in the city. Maybe another trip to the wooden courts with pad and pen. I can minimize the height of mine to make the structure less prone to wind.

Many good points brought up and will take them all into consideration. Definitely won't be the annoying neighbor if that is what it turns out to be.


----------



## cook797 (Apr 13, 2013)

*How did it go?*

So did you ever build the court? I am interested in this as well.


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

*Completed*

I did get it done, turned out very well. 
Solid as a brick building, well as solid as a wood frame can be. 

I will put something together with pics this weekend and get it out there.


----------



## aixyever (Jan 27, 2014)

Can I see the pictures of RB court you built? I'm very interested.


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pics Of Racquetball/Playing Court*

It works great and is very functional for activities. 
It is also not loud at all.
A few details....
I used 2X6 for construction.
Play/end wall... 5/8 plywood covered with 3/4 cement board. Made a very solid quiet wall.
Side and back wall... 3/4 plywood. primed/painted edges before installing. Caulked seams after installation (needs a touch up).
Outriggers are set in concrete and these walls are solid.

We roll the basketball hoop onto the court when we want to play that and the court contains most missed shots. We put the street hockey net out and play that when wanted.

The height is only 14' but that is plenty for this application. Must stay sharp though, but we get some good play time on this.
Some outdoor courts in the city only have 3 walls and no ceiling, so this is not too far off the path, especially since we do have a 6' back-wall to use.

The concrete was machined to give a smoother surface than broom finish for sake of falling, but not too much that you don't have traction. I think we found the perfect finish for that. I then used a concrete stain to stain it the color of grass so it wouldn't stick out too bad.

As you can see the walls are painted green also, for the same purpose as the green concrete floor.

The wire on the outsides of the walls are for the climbing vines to help this blend into the backyard also.

A few closer up pics at the following link...
https://picasaweb.google.com/113601...authkey=Gv1sRgCI7quMmA26rdhAE&feat=directlink


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

Regarding my post #9. I obtained a permit for the shed which this shares a wall with, so I did have a permit for this structure.


----------



## cook797 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pictures and information. I would really be interested as to how it is weathering, specifically the cement board. I am planning on trying this here. Thanks so much for doing it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

THat design would pretty well rule my killer serve in the left rear corner out.


----------



## jefsboys (Jul 12, 2010)

*Update*

Hello,

The racquetball court is holding up very well and aging nicely at this point at only a couple of years old. I would do the construction the same way again.
I have some vines growing up the wire on the outsides of the walls and it really blends into the backyard very well for a larger structure.

As far as that killer serve... I understand.  
Although, the court plays very nicely for me and my boys, you do have to play a little more cautiously, but no so much that the game loses its enjoyment.

Thanks.


----------

